# Proteus



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Has any1 taken their corrispondence course?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I dont think they do it anymore? I know someone that did one of their courses and they said it was a waste of time...


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldnt bother (if you even can), guy who organised course has left and may still advertise it but thats simply because they havent updated website.


----------



## Wisey (Mar 15, 2008)

Proteus course is definitly still running and is ran by someone else now.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i heard the compass course was better organised and proteas had a lot of problems...

i was thinking of doing the compass one


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I went to proteus and never again
please dont quote me on other animals and this was a few years back

They kept there tortoises in the wort conditions i have EVER seed

Housed them all togther mixed species

A elongated was mating a spur thigh and causing her shell damage

They brought a sulcata to show me with the worst RNS i have never seen and they just said its just what they do AHHHGGG


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

SWsarah said:


> I went to proteus and never again
> please dont quote me on other animals and this was a few years back
> 
> They kept there tortoises in the wort conditions i have EVER seed
> ...


Agree with everything Sarah said here,Proteus are one to keep away from in my opinion:devil:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Unfortunately I have to agree with the above - we took a trip to Proteus as part of our animal science degree programme. Fortunately the lecturers on my course know I have a solid background in reptile husbandry and management, so I was asked to take a lecture the following week clarifying what Proteus were doing right and what aspects of their husbandry were wrong. It was an interesting evaluation exercise for the rest of the students.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

9Red said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with the above - we took a trip to Proteus as part of our animal science degree programme. Fortunately the lecturers on my course know I have a solid background in reptile husbandry and management, so I was asked to take a lecture the following week clarifying what Proteus were doing right and what aspects of their husbandry were wrong. It was an interesting evaluation exercise for the rest of the students.


I agree with everything said above. Considering they also doing boarding for reptiles i would never let them have any of my reps. Vivs were filthy, no locks on vivs, staff seemed too busy playing with iggy on the lawn.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

waste of time and money.Sami did it, and actually made them refund her it was so bad.thye aren't officiually recognised, so no qualification or even a certificate. the people marking the assesments knew less than we did. great example, sami lost marks on an assignment on the care of burmese pythons in captivity........for not specifying what cloour wood she'd make the viv out of!waste of time, money and effort. You just have to do a couple of very specific, simple assignments, thats it.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Mason said:


> sami lost marks on an assignment on the care of burmese pythons in captivity........for not specifying what cloour wood she'd make the viv out of!


LOL dont you know burms hate beech!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

apparently our collective experience wiht large boids had not highlighted just how important wood colour selection was.If anyone is still considering doing this course send me a cheque, for half the amount proteus want, i'll set you an assignment, mark it and send uyou a piece of paper stating you've passed. Thats all your paying proteus for.


----------



## Wisey (Mar 15, 2008)

Must admit, i'm quite suprised to hear about dirty vivs and lack of locks.
I visted there just under a month ago with my sister and the vivs were very clean. Had a chat to one of the volunteers as well and found them very helpful. They seemed quite knowledgable to be honest.


----------

